# Tarmac seatpost clicking....



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got a 2010 Tarmac Expert, bike is great, but notices a clicking when I added a s-works a carbon seat post. Tracked it down to the seat post, I could push it with my hand and get the click. Greased the post with carbon prep and retightened, click/creak went away. A hard ride with the guys (ie 20mph on some bad roads), creak was back. Re-greased and re-tightened it was gone again.

I have been following the torque spec. but the seat clamp looks weak, any ideas from the other Tarmac riders?


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

had the same problem.

change to a Thomson Masterpiece, and the creaks were history.


----------



## Redsoxx1918 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a 2009 Tarmac ecpert. Same problem. Took the seatpost out, cleaned it, reapplied carbon paste, lubed the seat rails......still creaks. I'm starting to read a lot of post about this problem with the tarmacs. I'm actually bringing mine into the shop today. After spending almost $3000 on this bike, this is unacceptable!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I tried all the usual recommendations to get mine to not creak. The last straw came when I removed some Scotch tape I had on it to mark my seat height and it pulled off the finish. Unbelievable. Replaced it with a Ritchey and no more problem. I wish for us frameset buyers they'd give us a $100 credit and just keep it.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Same problem. Replaced with a Ritchey Carbon WCS post, problem gone. Now everything has been replaced with Ritchey Carbon WCS, bars, stem and seat post.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Another creaky Tarmac here. I'll have to try the different post and stem route.

Thanks!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

09 Roubaix Pro same creak.... I am also starting to get a little noise from BB area and headset area (just noticed this today)


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you grease the cups where the seat rails interface with the post? Mine was not greased when I got it, and it creaked. Added some Phil Wood and torqued to spec'... and now no creak.


----------



## teapotter (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the same issue, will try the cups. Can you give me a bit more info of what these are? Not sure I know what you're talking about. Thanks!

Terence



h2o-x said:


> Did you grease the cups where the seat rails interface with the post? Mine was not greased when I got it, and it creaked. Added some Phil Wood and torqued to spec'... and now no creak.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

teapotter said:


> I have the same issue, will try the cups. Can you give me a bit more info of what these are? Not sure I know what you're talking about. Thanks!
> 
> Terence


Assuming you have the Pave type post, this should help:
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/08 Pave SL Carbon Seat Post Instructions_r2.pdf


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

This is somewhat hard to describe, but...

There are 2 metal clamp brackets on each side of the seatpost head that hold the saddle rails. When you remove the set bolt, the four brackets come off the post. The inner brackets connect to the post in a "cone and cup" fashion. This cone to cup connection needs to be greased. Then set bolt has to be torqued to 120 inch lbs.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Awe, never mind. PJ found the installation PDF while I scratching my head and trying to describe what needed the grease. Thanks, PJ.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

h2o-x said:


> Awe, never mind. PJ found the installation PDF while I scratching my head and trying to describe what needed the grease. Thanks, PJ.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Redsoxx1918 (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine actually ended up being the toupe saddle. My LBS replaced my saddle and now it's quiet. They actually upgraded me from Cro-moly rails to Ti rails as well.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Redsoxx1918 said:


> Mine actually ended up being the toupe saddle. My LBS replaced my saddle and now it's quiet. They actually upgraded me from Cro-moly rails to Ti rails as well.


Congrats, both on the new saddle, and on having a good LBS.


----------

